# Switching Rooms -- A Challenge in Futility



## Guest (May 27, 2016)

I'd like to provide my experience about recently attempting to switch roomettes and am curious to hear about others' experiences as well.

I recently called Amtrak to switch roomettes because I was originally assigned a lower level roomette and I wanted an upper level one.

The first agent I spoke to in Customer Service said that changing roomettes would result in a fare increase. Taking the advice of others here (and from prior personal experience), I kindly thanked her and called again hoping to get another agent who could make the change successfully.

The second customer service agent again told me that changing roomettes would result in a fare increase. At this point, I kindly pointed out that I'd been able to get rooms switched at the my original fare in the past, but that it required some manual adjustments in Arrow. The agent said she knew how to do the manual override, but that it would require an exception from the Support Desk.

I was put on hold to see if the Support Desk would approve an exception. When the agent returned, she said that the Support Desk would not honor my original fare for purposes of switching roomettes. The agent recommended that I speak with Customer Relations to see if they'd be willing to make the change.

When I spoke to Customer Relations, they too said that merely changing roomettes would result in a fare increase. I again reiterated that I was able to change roomettes in the past with no resulting fare increase. The agent said there was nothing he could do.

So, what's up with this? Is changing roomettes really this difficult nowadays? Insight is appreciated.


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 27, 2016)

I have never had a fare increase when changing rooms, but I have heard of Amtrak charging less for lower level than upper level when upper level rooms are in demand and few remain.


----------



## KmH (May 27, 2016)

Ask to speak to a supervisor and make sure they understand you only want to "MODIFY" your reservation.


----------



## CCC1007 (May 27, 2016)

It seems that Amtrak has changed the way that sleeper accommodations are stored in arrow, giving individual rooms a bucket, not having the buckets hold a certain number of rooms. If so, then changing a rooms price will change the total revenue from the car.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2016)

There may be merit to this theory, since I was told that all of the low-bucket roomettes were 11, 12, 13, and 14: all lower level rooms. Can anyone else confirm this?


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 27, 2016)

Guest said:


> There may be merit to this theory, since I was told that all of the low-bucket roomettes were 11, 12, 13, and 14: all lower level rooms. Can anyone else confirm this?



This hadn't been the practice in the past but who really knows when it comes to the wizardry of Revenue Management and Supply and Demand as practiced by Amtrak?

I ask for a specific range of Upstairs rooomettes (#2-#5 are my faves) when booking ( if you don't ask or let the Computer assign the rooms you're liable to get any room) a Sleeper.

I'd call back and ask for a Supervisor, most Agents know how to do this process, some don't or are lazy, but if the policy has changed it will benefit us all to know this!


----------



## HighBall (May 27, 2016)

I've made changes in room assignment with the agent at station.


----------



## Palmetto (May 27, 2016)

It seems that if, in fact, there's a new way of pricing, past experience is probably not valid anymore. We are all award. I suppose, that certain seats on airplanes cost more than others. Perhaps Amtrak is adopting a similar policy with the sleeping accomodations.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (May 27, 2016)

I've not been able to switch roomettes or bedrooms without a price adjustment for several years. The suggestion to ask for "modification" or ask for supervisor just did not work for me resulting in that I've made no switches. Not sure about any new pricing policy making downstairs roomettes less expensive that those upstairs.


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 28, 2016)

I booked early, a few months ahead this year, the lowest price available got me a roomette upstairs, but when my son in law decided to join me, a couple weeks before the trip and have his own room, he received a lower room for the lowest price and there were one or two rooms available upper. He tried a supervisor, but still had to pay more to be upper.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2016)

Thanks, lonestar! I think we may have just discovered the existence of a new policy at Amtrak.


----------



## printman2000 (May 28, 2016)

This is really a stinker as we always travel in two roomettes and like to be across the hall from each other. I have had to call to switch almost every trip in the last 10 years.


----------



## Kami (May 29, 2016)

If I'm travelling with someone and we each want a roomette, I find my fares online, but then call to book, so I can specify that I want adjacent roomettes. It's worked so far.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2016)

OP here.

An update: I called and was told that each room now has an assigned price associated with it. Thus, as was alluded to above, each room is indeed assigned a fare. The lowest priced rooms are on the lower level, followed by roomettes 9 and 10. Seems as though Amtrak has decided to seek the highest pricing for the better rooms.

Now, here's a question to ponder: if I pay a premium for an upper room (which I am seriously considering because I abhor the lower level) and, hypothetically, I was forced to move rooms at the last minute by the crew (e.g., broken door or A/C vents), would Amtrak refund the premium I paid? I very much doubt it.


----------



## PRR 60 (May 31, 2016)

Of course, this would also apply to AGR redemptions. If you want a better room (upper level, toward the middle of the car), it will now cost more points than the rate shown on line, and you can only get the better room by calling.

This just begs for being able to choose your room when making an on-line reservation. A chart could show each available room and the price associated with each. You pick the one(s) you want. It would follow the same system used for airline seat assignments. There are regular seats, and various levels of preferred seating. The preferred seating has individual price tags.

If Amtrak is determined to emulate airlines, they might as well go all in.


----------



## hankster211 (May 31, 2016)

was able to change rooms by calling back in February, but it wasn't easy. My roomette was booked with AGR. At first they agent said there would be a charge, but then after checking with whoever, reversed herself.


----------



## hermit (May 31, 2016)

PRR 60 said:


> Of course, this would also apply to AGR redemptions. If you want a better room (upper level, toward the middle of the car), it will now cost more points than the rate shown on line, and you can only get the better room by calling.
> 
> This just begs for being able to choose your room when making an on-line reservation. A chart could show each available room and the price associated with each. You pick the one(s) you want. It would follow the same system used for airline seat assignments. There are regular seats, and various levels of preferred seating. The preferred seating has individual price tags.
> 
> If Amtrak is determined to emulate airlines, they might as well go all in.


I agree,it would be very convenient to be able to choose a room online instead of calling in


----------



## fairviewroad (May 31, 2016)

PRR 60 said:


> Of course, this would also apply to AGR redemptions. If you want a better room (upper level, toward the middle of the car), it will now cost more points than the rate shown on line, and you can only get the better room by calling.
> 
> This just begs for being able to choose your room when making an on-line reservation. A chart could show each available room and the price associated with each. You pick the one(s) you want. It would follow the same system used for airline seat assignments. There are regular seats, and various levels of preferred seating. The preferred seating has individual price tags.
> 
> If Amtrak is determined to emulate airlines, they might as well go all in.


+1

Would probably require a significant IT investment but I suspect it might pay for itself in the end.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2016)

OP here -- one victorious update:

After SEVEN calls and speaking to no less than TEN agents, I finally succeeded in switching to an upstairs room. No fare change.

PHEW. What. An. Ordeal.


----------



## me_little_me (May 31, 2016)

On my R/T to NYC, I made the mistake of saving Amtrak time by going online to get 2 roomettes in each direction. Then I found out they were randomly picked. I called, got an agent who kept telling me it would cost more. I demanded to speak to a supervisor. she said she would look at the reservation. I insisted on a supervisor because I said we had a disagreement as to whether changing rooms made the price higher. She insisted on looking at it first. I told her I had no interest in working with her and I wanted a supervisor. She hung up on me. I called back and got another agent who handled it properly.

From now, on, I make my reservations with an agent and skip the useless online system since it forces the user to fight agents because of its poor design.


----------



## GG-1 (May 31, 2016)

Aloha

I never worry about the room because beside sleeping or meal reservations I spend my time in the lounge.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (May 31, 2016)

Not sure about the on line bookings, but I made reservation calling AGR(yes, AGR since was continually put on hold by regular Amtrak number) specifically for roomette 3 in late April for both an October California Zephyr and a Coast Starlight trip. In both cases the fare I was charged was identical to price I got from AmSnag.


----------



## tonys96 (May 31, 2016)

GG-1 said:


> Aloha
> 
> I never worry about the room because beside sleeping or meal reservations I spend my time in the lounge.


AGREED!


----------



## PeeweeTM (Jun 1, 2016)

Hi there!

I made a reservation for Emeryville to Denver in April 2017 this morning. We got roomettes 2 and 5. I don't dislike our children that much, so after reading this post I felt lucky...

... And called Amtrak. After shouting "Agent, YES, NO, Please do!" to Julie a lady picked up the phone. (Waiting time for an agent was said to be six minutes; within a minute I was speaking with an agent: Amtrak time management in my advantage!)

After giving my reservation information she looked in The System and saw the rooms are classed and in our class (CZ?) none were available anymore. She didn't accept The System's answer, added a roomette to our reservation (the 6) and deleted the number 2, checked if The System didn't charge us extra (which It didn't) and emailed the modified reservation. She sounded proud of getting this result... For which I congratulated her, off course.

Greetings from Rotterdam,

Peter


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jun 1, 2016)

tonys96 said:


> GG-1 said:
> 
> 
> > Aloha
> ...


What is the point of taking the time to inform everyone that you don't care about what someone else cares about?


----------



## Railroad Bill (Jun 1, 2016)

PeeweeTM said:


> Hi there! I made a reservation for Emeryville to Denver in April 2017 this morning. We got roomettes 2 and 5. I don't dislike our children that much, so after reading this post I felt lucky... ... And called Amtrak. After shouting "Agent, YES, NO, Please do!" to Julie a lady picked up the phone. (Waiting time for an agent was said to be six minutes; within a minute I was speaking with an agent: Amtrak time management in my advantage!) After giving my reservation information she looked in The System and saw the rooms are classed and in our class (CZ?) none were available anymore. She didn't accept The System's answer, added a roomette to our reservation (the 6) and deleted the number 2, checked if The System didn't charge us extra (which It didn't) and emailed the modified reservation. She sounded proud of getting this result... For which I congratulated her, off course. Greetings from Rotterdam, Peter


And that is what quality service is all about. When the agent goes the extra mile to see that the customer needs are met and is happy that they accomplished a positive result for both the company and the customer..


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 1, 2016)

Glad you got a good agent! This has been the standard practice in the past when you call in and request specific room assignment with an agent.

Letting the Computer pick your room, whether calling in, or reserving online, is where you get random room(s) assignment.

We are awaiting "Official" word from Amtrak whether the method of Revenue Enhancement has been modified so that the less desired rooms (#9 & #10, #11-#14)are indeed the default Low Bucket Rooomettes!!

Let's hope not!


----------



## tonys96 (Jun 1, 2016)

Devil said:


> tonys96 said:
> 
> 
> > GG-1 said:
> ...


The same as complaining about it being done.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jun 1, 2016)

tonys96 said:


> Devil's Advocate said:
> 
> 
> > tonys96 said:
> ...


You don't seem to understand. I'm genuinely curious what you're attempting to accomplish by going out of your way to tell everyone you don't care about the topic at hand. Is the goal to get people to stop posting about a topic of which you disapprove? Or is it done simply to draw attention to yourself? I support alternative and contarian viewpoints as much as anyone, but I've never understood the concept of vocal indifference. Do you randomly interrupt people on the street just to tell them their conversation doesn't happen to tickle your fancy? There are hundreds if not thousands of threads with topics I find boring or pointless and yet I never felt the need or desire to butt in and say "I just came here to tell everyone I don't care about this." It's just a completely foreign concept to me.


----------



## ScouseAndy (Jun 1, 2016)

II wouldnt be bothered which room I got so if Amtrak are charging a premium for some rooms than others it wouldnt affect me as I would most likely go for the cheapest option available at the time of ordering, saying that if it is was just a few $ more for an upstairs roomette compared to a down stairs I might pay the extra to avoid being next to the family room.

Some people (perhaps the majority) do have a preference for which room they would get and some might even pay top dollar to snap up the room of their choice then why not offer them the opportunity and make a little bit less of a loss.

If the demand isn't there to justify the policy then I'm sure the policy will revert back (if it is indeed a policy at all)


----------



## happy2meetu (Jun 1, 2016)

I called and spoke to an agent today to make reservations for a round trip from Toledo to Salt Lake City for next April and she was able to work and get me the exact roomettes, including two across from one another, I wanted for each leg and also found a way to do it for slightly less than what I saw online. It seemed to me she worked very hard to give me great service. I have not dealt with many agents from Amtrak yet but the ones I have dealt with have been very efficient and helpful.


----------



## printman2000 (Jun 1, 2016)

I have always purchased (2 roomettes) online and then called to get them switched to be across from each other. Sounds like maybe I should just call in the future instead of trying to change after the purchase.


----------



## observer (Jun 1, 2016)

As someone who spends his time mostly in his roomette when traveling, having a particular room is of paramount importance to me. Except for meals and a minor bit of time spent in the lounge, I prefer to relax in my room with my own thoughts as I watch the world go by. I know that for some, the lounge is the place to be even when they have a room, but that's not universally true for everyone.

Thus, it matters which roomette I'm assigned because it will affect whether I'll be watching the scenery from ground level or from above, whether I'll be in a room that is noisier than most (e.g., 2, 9, and 10), or whether my room is assigned to a car closest to the diner. When I'm paying over $1000 for a roomette, these seemingly minor inconveniences are anything but.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jun 1, 2016)

Traveling in my room, I spend a lot of time taking in the scenery passing by so having a good room is important. Having an upstairs room is also important so I can take a glance outside as I am writing detailed reports after my consulting meetings. There are a number of business people traveling in the sleeper so they can get their work done and enjoy traveling by rail over flying. I hate flying but time limitations force me many times, so I want to enjoy my time on the train.


----------



## glomor (Jun 2, 2016)

I prefer the upper level also and was able to get a lower level switched by phone last fall. I told the agent that I thought I had chosen an upper level but when I got the ticket it was not. True. She was very accommodating and there was no charge although it was a time consuming process.

A few years ago I requested a change as I was boarding. The car attendant came back and said, "There is a room available but there is only one problem -- it's next to the bathroom." What he saw as a disadvantage, I saw as an advantage and gladly accepted his offer!"

I have never given much thought to the room location on the upper level and I'm surprised that so many of you have preferences. I'm curious why particular rooms are advantageous.

I'll be traveling the SW Chief soon and I see I have #3 one way and #5 return. Will I be happy?


----------



## printman2000 (Jun 2, 2016)

3 and 5 are some of the most preferred rooms. They are upper level and in the middle of the rooms.

Many people don't like downstairs because the views are not as good and do not like the upper level end rooms because they are close to the door. Though when I have been in 9, I was surprised how the door noise was really not any more noticeable to me than center rooms.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 2, 2016)

Also rooms #2-#5 are not over the trucks so have a better ride!

For the same reasons most of us think Bedrooms E,D and C are the preferred Bedrooms!


----------



## glomor (Jun 2, 2016)

Ah! Who knew! I guess I got lucky this time! I will have to see if I notice any difference.


----------



## tonys96 (Jun 2, 2016)

Devil said:


> tonys96 said:
> 
> 
> > Devil said:
> ...


I simply disagree with your feeling that GG-1 comment and my agreeing with it has no merit and should not be expressed. Some folks have room preferences, others don't. But both poitions are legitimate, and have right to be expressed. YMMV.

That said, I prefer upstairs over downstairs in a superliner.


----------



## glomor (Jun 2, 2016)

So now that I know all about preferred rooms I'm wondering if you have car preferences. I am in the sleeper next to the diner and I don't think that has ever happened before. I'm used to walking for miles to get my meals! I can see the disadvantage--lots of folks walking through--but I think I like the convenience. Also my ticket said car 330 but I'm pretty sure the number on it when I boarded was 430. Is that common?


----------



## CCC1007 (Jun 2, 2016)

It is common to have the wrong first two digits of the four digit car number, as they are changed manually.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 2, 2016)

glomor said:


> So now that I know all about preferred rooms I'm wondering if you have car preferences. I am in the sleeper next to the diner and I don't think that has ever happened before. I'm used to walking for miles to get my meals! I can see the disadvantage--lots of folks walking through--but I think I like the convenience. Also my ticket said car 330 but I'm pretty sure the number on it when I boarded was 430. Is that common?


The 1st one or two digits on your ticket is the train number, so 330 would be #3 (SWC westbound) car 30. If the car showed 430, that just means the SCA did not manually change the number in Chicago.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 2, 2016)

Glomor: Lots of folks like being in the Sleeper closest to the Diner and Lounge.

Others like being in the Transdorm on the front of the train. (Crew Sleeper in a Superliner.)

The Longest walk to the Diner and Lounge is from the Portland Sleeper (#27/#28)on the back of the Empire Builder and when it runs the #448/#449 Sleeper on the Front of the Lake Shore Limited between Albany and Chicago.

The #421/#422 Sleeper is also on the back of #1/#2 between LAX and SAS so there's a fairly good chance for exercise in going to/from the Diner and Lounge.


----------



## norfolkwesternhenry (Jun 19, 2016)

what is the big deal anyway? a roomette is a roomette, and if you want a view, go to the lounge car.


----------



## Passerby (Jun 20, 2016)

norfolkwesternhenry said:


> what is the big deal anyway? a roomette is a roomette, and if you want a view, go to the lounge car.


Brilliant comment. How about reading the rest of the posts? They answer your question.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jun 20, 2016)

Passerby said:


> norfolkwesternhenry said:
> 
> 
> > what is the big deal anyway? a roomette is a roomette, and if you want a view, go to the lounge car.
> ...


**LIKE**


----------



## KmH (Jun 22, 2016)

I called today to change the Roomettes the system had reserved for me for a trip in October.

The outgoing lower level Roomette reservation was paid for with dollars and the agent made the change easily to an upper level Roomette.

The return reservation was paid for with points so I was shuffled over to another agent.

The AGR agent gave me the story that changing rooms would require I use additional points.

I suggested to the agent that that was not the reality and that she could indeed make the roomette change without me needing to pay additional points.

She got some help and - Voila' - Roomette changed from a lower level Roomette to an upper level Roomette, and no additional points were required.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2016)

Bob Dylan said:


> Glomor: Lots of folks like being in the Sleeper closest to the Diner and Lounge.
> 
> Others like being in the Transdorm on the front of the train. (Crew Sleeper in a Superliner.)
> 
> ...


Why do you think people like the trans/dorm roomettes? I guess that's possible if the train is the only mode of affordable transportation available to the city he/she wants to go. For me, the only time I take the trains is when I am on vacations and always from the start to the final destination on the LD trains like CZ, SWC, EB. So the location of the roomette is super important, particularly when I am paying above $700. I would avoid lower level, close to the door, right next to toilets, and trans/dorm roomettes.


----------



## SarahZ (Jun 27, 2016)

I like the transdorm because it's fairly quiet (usually just me, another traveler or two, and the crew). Also, the bathrooms/showers feel a bit bigger, as they tend to be a bathroom/shower combo. You also don't get as much foot traffic in that car.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2016)

Any particular roomette in trans/dorm you like over others? How about the engine noise?


----------



## SarahZ (Jun 27, 2016)

Guest said:


> Any particular roomette in trans/dorm you like over others? How about the engine noise?


It depends on the train. If you're on the Texas Eagle/City of New Orleans, you're directly behind the locomotive, so the horn is quite loud. I had earplugs in and headphones on and still didn't get much sleep.

I've been on other trains that have two locomotives and a baggage car ahead of the transdorm. It's amazing what having two cars between the lead locomotive and the transdorm can do for noise. I still needed earplugs, but that's because I'm a ridiculously light sleeper. I could just barely hear the horn when I had my earplugs in. It was hardly noticeable, sort of like a train horn off in the distance when you're sleeping at home.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Jun 28, 2016)

Sarah, the CONO now has a baggage car so crew dorm is behind the baggage car followed by the revenue sleeper. I can still hear the horn in the revenue sleeper but not after I fall asleep.


----------



## SarahZ (Jun 28, 2016)

Oh good! The last time I was on it was 2014. I wasn't aware it had changed.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Jun 28, 2016)

It changed sometime in 2015 as the new baggage cars were introduced. They had the old type first and then were among the last to get the new baggage cars. None of that helps the down grading of the dinning car staff and menu.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jun 28, 2016)

TE has a Baggage Car as well so yes you can hear the horn during the day, but once asleep it is not an issue. I like the quiet since I enjoy reading as I glance out the window, though I have traveled the TE and CL and LSL so much I do more reading than watching the scenery. Even reading the horn has never bothered me.


----------



## CCC1007 (Jun 28, 2016)

While in the transition dorm, are you allowed to visit the lower level of that car?


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jun 28, 2016)

You enter and exit the car from the lower level. There is a lower level area the crew can meet/sit with bathrooms on the other side plus an "H" room. Generally, I am upstairs walking to the DC or SSL or if poor weather to the rear back to the front for exercise.


----------



## guest (Jun 29, 2016)

norfolkwesternhenry said:


> what is the big deal anyway? a roomette is a roomette, and if you want a view, go to the lounge car.


This literally isn't possible on the Seattle section of the Empire Builder west of Spokane.


----------

